# McCulloch 3227 Brush Cutter Fueling issue



## MadGomer (Feb 28, 2010)

Greetings,
I have a 32 cc two stroke on a McCulloch brush cutter that I haven't used in years. Replaced all the fuel lines & the carb too. Engine will start, but will die in a few seconds if I don't use the fuel primer bulb to keep it running. Can't seem to figure out why it won't draw enough fuel to run. I'm doing this in 20-30F weather, but it does not require the choke to start or stay running, so I don't believe it's a mixture issue, but rather something gone astray in the fuel supply circuit. I am re-using the old fuel pickup filter, is it possible that thing is too plugged up to allow flow when I'm not using the primer?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I would try a new fuel filter, and make sure the hoses are connected correctly. The line with the filter should go on the fuel inlet of the carburetor. As the primer is operated, it should draw fuel from the tank, through the carburetor and return the fuel into the tank. If it pushes fuel into the carburetor, it's hooked up incorrectly.

Best Of Luck...


----------



## MadGomer (Feb 28, 2010)

*McCulloch Advice*

Thanks for the help - will give the new filter a try. I think I have the lines all connected properly, but it does seem strange that the primer will bring fuel to the carb but I don't see anything going out the return to tank line.


----------

